

Tapping the Power of Your Morning Routine - Conceptual
http://finance.yahoo.com/expert/article/leadership/23188

======
raju
"Think in the morning, act in the noon, read in the evening, and sleep at
night." - I guess I never thought about it that way.

Lately I have been trying to get up earlier, though unfortunately, I don't
know what to do with my mornings. I guess I need a plan of action. Further
considering I am in Columbus, OH, it gets very cold this time of the year (and
for the next few months) so going out to do something isn't very appealing.

Though doing some exercise at home in the morning does not sound like a bad
idea.

